

Playing Nice – Designing and Implementing Well-Behaved Web APIs (slides) - facorreia
http://danielwestheide.com/talks/playbb2015/slides/index.html

======
facorreia
Excerpt: "A well-behaved web API: uses the protocol semantics of HTTP; returns
appropriate status codes and response headers; defines cacheability of
responses; supports conditional requests; participates in content negotiation;
drives the business process instead of exposing CRUD operations; is tolerant
towards clients; is extensible; is self-descriptive and discoverable."

